# Sunterra UDI question



## got4boys (Nov 30, 2006)

I just won an auction on ebay for a studio at Plantation at Fall Creek and wanted to use it for PFD. It stated in the auction that it could be done.

But after the auction, I asked what was the deeded week and the reply was that there wasn't one but the deed was in "UDI points". (That part was not stated in the auction.) Can I book a week with the UDI points and then bank it and PFD it into my RCI points account?

Any help on this would be appreciated.

Thanks!

Peggy


----------



## Spence (Dec 1, 2006)

got4boys said:
			
		

> I just won an auction on ebay for a studio at Plantation at Fall Creek and wanted to use it for PFD. It stated in the auction that it could be done.  But after the auction, I asked what was the deeded week and the reply was that there wasn't one but the deed was in "UDI points". (That part was not stated in the auction.) Can I book a week with the UDI points and then bank it and PFD it into my RCI points account?  Any help on this would be appreciated.  Thanks!  Peggy


  from what you've told us it's probably a straight UDI at P@FC, they should allow you to book any week that the points allow at P@FC.  A Studio can 'cost' between 2000 and 4500 points depending on season.  Of course with the points you could book any size unit that you have enough points for, see SunOptions Directory.  You probably can't save or borrow points from year to year.  This ownership was 'designed' to be a part of Club Sunterra which will cost at least $2995 to re-join.  Search for other posts here on TUG or here for those details.  You'd better call the resort and make sure that they will allow the UDI to be used like this without having to re-join Club Sunterra.  I don't think it is a useful ownership as is, and would cancel based on misrepresentation, if it was, but it sounds like you didn't ask when you should have.  In answer to your question, you should be able to book a week and PFD.


----------

